# Check out my Wolves



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

.................


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

They all look amazing;
Love some Chloe, though!

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

They would make a nice rug. Hahaha so great! Love the updates. Totally gonna butcher it's but el cojito (sp? lol) is gettin big. Hahaha his eyes look blue in the video! Aren't they brown or are they green?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute looking good.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn nice wolves you've got there. You should sell me some hybrids.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice little pack of wolves you got there 

...what do they eat? deer, *****, rabbit, cats??? lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww great pics Miguel, lovin Cojita


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice pics! I <3 Chloe!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Lookin' good!!
Love the little legs on El Cojita.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great looking dogs, they are very pretty.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone appreciate it


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Miguel. Cojita is a bully little MF! Is that your El Lechero pup? Did he hurt his paw?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> Lookin' good!!
> *Love the little legs on El Cojita*.


I was thinking the same thing lol! Cute little legs on that boy  How tall is he? Looks like a little shorty bull  Other dogs are beautiful as well :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Migg, you've got a gorgeous pack there. Love the video, too!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I use to be in wolf rescue and had a few myself along with genuine alaskan/canadian sledogs aka alaskan huskies. .. I was all EXCITED..


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol! Cute little legs on that boy  How tall is he? Looks like a little shorty bull  Other dogs are beautiful as well :thumbsup:


Thank You bella, I havent measure him yet, since hes filling out pretty fast lol..


ThaLadyPit said:


> Migg, you've got a gorgeous pack there. Love the video, too!


Thanks Bev appreciate the kind words



Firehazard said:


> I use to be in wolf rescue and had a few myself along with genuine alaskan/canadian sledogs aka alaskan huskies. .. I was all EXCITED..


i wish i had some sled dogs, put my car in neutral and have them pull it to my destinations and id park them on the bike rack lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not trying to be snarky but I'm wondering if you consider the black and tan as having chondrodysplasia since he is so long for his height?

ETA he is cute and I love his coloring , btw - just wondering.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Hes fine

Thank you.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome Migg! Thanks for the comment on my picture in my album. That was taken a few years ago, I was pregnant with my now 2 1/2 yr old daughter in that picture. 

Love your pups! Keep up the great work.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think his legs short cause he is a pocket and plus he is a puppy and they get a bit gangly at this age, he will grow into everything. He looks fine to me . Love your dogs MIg.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You're welcome Migg! Thanks for the comment on my picture in my album. That was taken a few years ago, I was pregnant with my now 2 1/2 yr old daughter in that picture.
> 
> Love your pups! Keep up the great work.


Yea i seen your pic pop up on the forum, and i was like "Thats Bev" lol No prob 



angelbaby said:


> I think his legs short cause he is a pocket and plus he is a puppy and they get a bit gangly at this age, he will grow into everything. He looks fine to me . Love your dogs MIg.


Thanks Angel, appreciate the feed back.


----------

